# Turkey tail plaques



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm looking for some nice turkey tail plaques,maybe something different like an arrow head or something thanks for any info


----------



## olytreeman (Feb 26, 2011)

Mine is made from black cherry from my property. I have not had any luck being able to get pictures down load to this site. Don't really know what the problem is.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

this one is neat... mounted one for my customer with it... "different"


----------



## turkeybuster (May 5, 2010)

I have mounting turkey tails for years now and i make my own plaques, here is a arrow head from my first bow kill turkey


----------



## TrophyGameTags (Feb 16, 2011)

*WI Rules*

My State is much better looking:teeth:


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

These are from our camp. I do the same with all of mine, but apparently never took any pictures of my collection.


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

These all look good guys!! Let's keep this going come show those birds off!!!!


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## inbhunter (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool plaques


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

looks great i need to get around to mine ill post pics if i ever get it done


----------

